Ask HN: Harder to learn- spanish or php? - CharizardRed
======
csixty4
Yes.

It all depends on your background. How many languages do you speak already?
How many do you program in?

Are you learning "mainstream" Spanish, or a dialect? PHP for WordPress or PHP
for Laravel? PHP 5 or PHP 7?

This morning, I was thinking about sí vs si and how confusing that was when I
was first learning Spanish. Before I understood they were two different words,
I had to wrap my brain around a different way of thinking when I put a
sentence together.

I learned PHP in the 4.x days, and it was so close to writing C or basic Java.
It could be embedded in HTML content like a JSP snippet. I just had to learn a
little syntax.

------
leojg
Is this some kind of troll question?

Cualquier lenguaje humano es mucho mas complejo que cualquier lenguaje de
programación

~~~
CharizardRed
No estas la troll pregunta. Pero yo aprecio your answer.

